
Ask HN: Anyone else in South Carolina? - jamesmp98
I was wondering because from what I see, the tech industry here sucks compared to where I was before (Georgia) and was curious if anyone else was marooned here and if you work in the tech industry.
======
ilkhan4
Yep, I'm in the Greenville area. It's not quite Silicon Valley, but I've found
the Upstate to have a pretty good tech industry, at least compared to Florida
where I came from.

~~~
jamesmp98
Nice, Greenville does seem to have some industry, but it's like a 2-3 hour
commute for me.

